# Request for Navigation FSC code for Premium, Next, Route, EVO, Motion, Move and Way



## alexk2021 (Dec 24, 2021)

hello @ratnik1990 

Could I get FSC Code for "Road Map Europe ROUTE East 2022-1" please?

VIN: 5E06275


----------



## bliznaka87 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi @ratnik1990 i need 11f fsc for speed limit info, if you can help can you send me pm? Thanks!


----------



## Tzucul (12 mo ago)

Hi @ratnik1990 for WBACV010809D81234 i need carplay activation and maps update.Thanks!


----------



## andrej.geleti (Dec 30, 2021)

Hi @ratnik1990 for WBAJM91000BH38994 i need activation Road map europe EVO 2021-3 maps update. 
Thank you for your help


----------



## JTK545 (Aug 13, 2013)

ratnik1990 said:


> For FSC code send me VIN number and Navigation version


Hello ratnik1990, can send me FSC code please for:

Road Map EUROPE EVO 2021-3
NBTevo_L17252l
VIN: WBAJB51080WB98463

Thank you very much

BR, Jiri


----------



## Alex Simmons (11 mo ago)

Hello @ratnik1990,
Would Carplay activation be possible for EntryNav2 HU, 225xe 2018, 
VIn WBA6Y31070VF94740
If so, do I risk losing Carplay if BMW updates de HU via connected drive?
Thanks!
Alex


----------



## Henry100 (Jan 9, 2022)

Could I get FSC Code for "Road Map Europe ROUTE East 2022-1" please? Thanks!👏

VIN: WBA2C11070 V706242


----------



## Rus+ (Nov 19, 2017)

ratnik1990 said:


> For FSC code send me VIN number and Navigation version


Hello.
I need to remove the protection of components, change the region and set the maps of Europe to the American X2, how much does it cost?!
WBXYJ5C3XJ EF78264


----------



## guillermo013 (10 mo ago)

ratnik1990 said:


> For FSC code send me VIN number and Navigation version


Hello Ratnik 1990,
Can you help me with fsc code for road map europe way 2022-1(Lifetime)
My vin number WMWXR51030TM31864 
Best regards, Guillermo


----------



## Hain01 (10 mo ago)

Hy Ratnik,
Could you help me with carplay/full screen activation and map update for:
vin: WBAJC510X0WB83427
curent version: Road Map EUROPE EVO 2018-2
NBTevo_W20204l
BMW Group 101174.3.211
Thank`s


----------



## michele.baiocchi (10 mo ago)

Hello Ratnik,
Can you help me with fsc code for Road Map EUROPE EAST Route 2022-1 (Lifetime)
My vin number WBA3K11060K460650
current version: Road Map Europe Route 2014-2
RL_EntryNav_Nav
Best regards,


----------



## aapep (10 mo ago)

Hi Ratnik!
I would need your assistance for an FSC code for Road Map Europe Route East 2020-1
VIN number: WMWXT310202B45700
current version: Road Map Europe Route 2015-2A
RL-EntryNav_NavF144214A 

King regards,


----------



## Acasta (10 mo ago)

Hi Ratnik and anyone else
I need help for an FSC code for Road Map Europe West ROUTE 2022-2
VIN number: ----------------
current version: Road Map Europe Route 2016-1
RL-EntryNav_Nav_I16293A

Best regards,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Acasta said:


> Hi Ratnik and anyone else
> I need help for an FSC code for Road Map Europe West ROUTE 2022-2
> VIN number: WMWLR710702E85767
> current version: Road Map Europe Route 2016-1
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## iliannavy (Oct 9, 2021)

Could I get FSC Code for "Road Map Europe EVO 2021 OR LATEST" please?

VIN: WBA7C61050G583242
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

iliannavy said:


> Could I get FSC Code for "Road Map Europe EVO 2021 OR LATEST" please?
> 
> VIN: WBA7C61050G583242
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## AlanButler (Mar 26, 2018)

Hello, could I have FSC code please
WBA1T120705E46860
2022-2 ROUTE EU West


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AlanButler said:


> Hello, could I have FSC code please
> WBA1T120705E46860
> 2022-2 ROUTE EU West


PM sent.


----------



## napanmario (9 mo ago)

Hello, could I have FSC code please
WBA2A31050VZ45029
2022-2 ROUTE EU West


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

napanmario said:


> Hello, could I have FSC code please
> WBA2A31050VZ45029
> 2022-2 ROUTE EU West


PM sent.


----------



## motosport (9 mo ago)

Hello,
Can you please send FSC code for 2022-1 Europe EVO ?
VIN : WBS8M910105D80071
Thank you very much !
Alexandros


----------



## ivang80 (9 mo ago)

Hello,
Can you please send FSC code for Map Europe MOTION West 2021 ?
VIN : *WBAVN71020VX00519*

Thank you very much !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

motosport said:


> Hello,
> Can you please send FSC code for 2022-1 Europe EVO ?
> VIN : WBS8M910105D80071
> Thank you very much !
> Alexandros


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ivang80 said:


> Hello,
> Can you please send FSC code for Map Europe MOTION West 2021 ?
> VIN : *WBAVN71020VX00519*
> 
> Thank you very much !


PM sent.


----------



## Sanderg29 (9 mo ago)

can you help me with fsc for mini cooper?

vin: WMWZM31070 T364424 
move 2021 map europe

thanks...in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sanderg29 said:


> can you help me with fsc for mini cooper?
> 
> vin: WMWZM31070 T364424
> move 2021 map europe
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## radusandor (9 mo ago)

Hello everyone,

Can I ask for a FSC code for Road Map EUROPE Way 2022-1 so I can update my lovely 2017 M140i's navigation?

VIN: WBA1W910605D16625

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

radusandor said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can I ask for a FSC code for Road Map EUROPE Way 2022-1 so I can update my lovely 2017 M140i's navigation?
> 
> ...


ONLY option for Way Map Update is OEM FSC Code issued by BMW AG for your VIN.


----------



## radusandor (9 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> ONLY option for Way Map Update is OEM FSC Code issued by BMW AG for your VIN.


Sorry but I don't understand, what does this mean?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

radusandor said:


> Sorry but I don't understand, what does this mean?


Means you you need to order from local Dealer.


----------



## radusandor (9 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Means you you need to order from local Dealer.


Got it, thanks for the info!


----------



## jojino77 (9 mo ago)

Hi Shawn,
Kindly ask you for FSC code for my BMW F31.
My current Maps: RL_EntryNav_Nav_14352A (Road Map Europe Route 2014-2)
My update Maps: Road Map EUROPE EAST Route 2022-1)
VIN: K461580
Thank you in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jojino77 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Kindly ask you for FSC code for my BMW F31.
> My current Maps: RL_EntryNav_Nav_14352A (Road Map Europe Route 2014-2)
> My update Maps: Road Map EUROPE EAST Route 2022-1)
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Sn1feR (9 mo ago)

Hi Shawn,
Can u send FSC code for my navigation?
My current Maps: Road Map NORTH AMERICA EVO 2016-3
My update Maps: Road Map NORTH AMERICA EVO 2021-3
VIN: 0V69501
Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sn1feR said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can u send FSC code for my navigation?
> My current Maps: Road Map NORTH AMERICA EVO 2016-3
> My update Maps: Road Map NORTH AMERICA EVO 2021-3
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## raduc (9 mo ago)

Hi Shawn @shawnsheridan . Pls send FSC code for
BMW Road Map Europe Evo 2022-1
WBAJA91040G592043

Thx!


----------



## bmwm5f90 (9 mo ago)

Hi Shawn @shawnsheridan i just bought a F11 (2016) with outdated Map and would like to update to newest map. What is the easiest way to update? How to generate the FSC? With e-sys or HUTOOL ?

Thank you for your advice & best regards,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

raduc said:


> Hi Shawn @shawnsheridan . Pls send FSC code for
> BMW Road Map Europe Evo 2022-1
> WBAJA91040G592043
> 
> Thx!





bmwm5f90 said:


> Hi Shawn @shawnsheridan i just bought a F11 (2016) with outdated Map and would like to update to newest map. What is the easiest way to update? How to generate the FSC? With e-sys or HUTOOL ?
> 
> Thank you for your advice & best regards,


PM's sent.


----------



## sinisa1989 (9 mo ago)

Hi,

can you please send the FSC code?
VIN: WBA8K91030K731247
Current map: EUROPE EVO 2016-1
Update map: EUROPE EVO 2022-1


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sinisa1989 said:


> Hi,
> 
> can you please send the FSC code?
> VIN: WBA8K91030K731247
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## rbeistegui (7 mo ago)

Hi!
I am trying to find instructions to update the maps on my car, can someome help me?
I have a F22
VIN: WBA1J1104GV741154
NBTEvo_N18032I

Do you know were I can find the latest maps and instructions?
thanks!


----------



## rbeistegui (7 mo ago)

rbeistegui said:


> Hi!
> I am trying to find instructions to update the maps on my car, can someome help me?
> I have a F22
> VIN: WBA1J1104GV741154
> ...


@shawnsheridan can you help me? Thanks in advanced!

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## eng646 (7 mo ago)

Hello @
*ratnik1990*


I have NBTev on my F36 2019, and I have Bimmercode full version, I've done few coding but when I tried to do the car play fullscreeen using Bimmercode expert mode I got the white box on 1/3 of the screen.

as far as I know the NBT version I have can be coded via Bimmercode carplay full screen activation with no issue, don't why I got the white box, any support or advice please

VIN: WBA4J1C59KBM18279

Regards


----------



## romeoexe (7 mo ago)

Hello!

@shawnsheridan could you please provide me the FSC for this VIN ? 

VIN: WBAUX11070A686983
Map: West motion 2021

Thanks in advance!
Diego


----------



## fjsduarte (6 mo ago)

Good afternoon,

Can send me FSC code please for:

Road Map EUROPE EVO 2022-1
NBTevo_E17235A
VIN: WMWXM910702D62790

Thank you very much


----------



## Wenousch (5 mo ago)

Hi Shawn,

Would it be possible to send an FSC code for my nav, please.

VIN: WBAWY510000E23434

Map version: Europe West NEXT 2022-2

Thanks a lot


----------



## chokchman (5 mo ago)

Hi all
i need FSC code for my BMW 118i F40
Map version : road Map Europe way 2022-2
VIN : WBA7K310005R52635
Many thanks


----------



## Bastimaster (4 mo ago)

Hi can you help me I need a FSC for BMW Navigation Digital Road Map Update Europe West ROUTE 2022-1
VIN: G097125
Thanks


----------



## nordik70 (4 mo ago)

Grazie di fare parte del vostro forum.fabio


----------



## nordik70 (4 mo ago)

Per cortesia bisogno di un aiuto.il mio codice vin WBAUY51060A885981 Mappa Europa west USB 2022-1. Codice att a vita.grazie di cuore fabio


----------



## nordik70 (4 mo ago)

Ciao @@shawnsheridan mi aiuti.grazie


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Bastimaster said:


> Hi can you help me I need a FSC for BMW Navigation Digital Road Map Update Europe West ROUTE 2022-1
> VIN: G097125
> Thanks


PM sent


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

nordik70 said:


> Per cortesia bisogno di un aiuto.il mio codice vin WBAUY51060A885981 Mappa Europa west USB 2022-1. Codice att a vita.grazie di cuore fabio


PM sent info


----------



## MarGio85 (3 mo ago)

hello good morning , can anyone help me to generate a code for my bmw with move system? VIN is J045320

thanks a lot and have a nice day

R.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

mar_dis_86 said:


> hello good morning , can anyone help me to generate a code for my bmw with move system? VIN is J045320
> 
> thanks a lot and have a nice day
> 
> R.


PM sent info


----------



## Zeljko1972 (Jul 13, 2021)

greetings, do you need fsc code for road map europe evo ?


----------



## Zeljko1972 (Jul 13, 2021)

NBTevo rod map europe evo 2022/2 pleas fsc cod win WBAJD11090G880956 tnx


----------



## Zeljko1972 (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Zeljko1972 said:


> Zeljko1972 said:
> 
> 
> > NBTevo rod map europe evo 2022/2 pleas fsc cod win WBAJD11090G880956 tnx


PM sent info


----------



## Milek554 (3 mo ago)

Hi,could you help with FSC for nav update?
Europe route west 2023/1
RL_EntryNav_Nav_l16293A
WBA5L31050G122807
Thanks


----------

